# neue gaming maschine



## eeasy (20. Mai 2012)

hi.. ich will mir ende dieses monats nen neuen gaming pc kaufen. aus meinem alten wird nichts übernommen.

die teile habe ich bisher rausgesucht:

mainboard, cpu, ram & cpu-kühler: Caseking.de » OC Bundles » Intel OC Bundles » King Mod OC Aufrüst Bundle Gigabyte Z77X, Intel 3570K +32%, 16GB

rest: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220996f29d4d0f182be121fd80ad719e49e344a602023

brauche den pc nur zum zocken und zum surfen.. sachen wie video rendering und so mach ich nicht

was sagt ihr dazu?

mfg eeasy


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

Das OC Bundle würde ich nicht kaufen. Viel zu teuer.
Das 600T ist veraltet. Hat keinen internen USB 3 Anschluss. Wenn du was mit weiß willst würde ich das andere Corsair nehmen.
Corsair Carbide Series 500R weiß (CC9011013-WW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Und was zu Teufel willst du mit einem 800 Watt Netzteil? Hähnchen grillen?


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

Ein be Quiet Straight Power E9 CM 480W reicht völlig aus.


----------



## eeasy (20. Mai 2012)

zum bundle: ich finds ganz gut, weil ich selber von OC keine ahnung habe und ich von caseking garantie drauf kriege..

zum netzteil: wenn ich damit hänchen grillen kann nehm ichs.. ne spaß.. ich fands nur ganz cool wegen der blauben beleuchtung.. es gibt ja noch das gs600 von corsair

zum gehäuse: ich will eins mit sichtfenster und finde den verschluss sehr geil


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> zum bundle: ich finds ganz gut, weil ich selber von OC keine ahnung habe und ich von caseking garantie drauf kriege..



Und das ist dir 150€ Aufpreis wert? 
OC ist schnell selbst gemacht. Gibt hier einen guten Thread zu. Sogar mit einem Gigabyte Board. Du kannst also die Einstellen so übernehmen und hast problemlos 4,2GHz.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html



eeasy schrieb:


> zum netzteil: wenn ich damit hänchen grillen kann nehm ichs.. ne spaß.. ich fands nur ganz cool wegen der blauben beleuchtung.. es gibt ja noch das gs600 von corsair



Blaue Beleuchtung ist egal. Kauf lieber qualitativ gute Netzteile. Über das Corsair GS sollte man lieber Stillschweigen bewahren.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> ich fands nur ganz cool wegen der blauben beleuchtung


 
Du kannst mit LED-Lüftern den gleichen Effekt erzielen. Die Enermax Lüfter sind dafür ziemlich gut.


----------



## eeasy (20. Mai 2012)

was hälst du von super flower netzteilen?
haste beim gehäuse nen besseren vorschlag?
soll ich trotzdem den gskill ares 1866mhz ram nehmen?


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

Bist Du sicher, dass Du die Netzwerkkarte brauchst? Ich kenne keinen Test, in der eine Karte nennenswerte Vorteile gegenüber dem onboard LAN bringt 

Beim Caseking-Bundle müsstest Du die Sachen auch selbst zusammenbauen: "Das Aufrüstkit wird mit vorinstallierter CPU ausgeliefert, die  restlichen im Bundle enthaltenen Komponenten müssen vom Anwender selbst  montiert werden."

Daher würde ich einen i5-3570K, ein Asrock Z77 Pro3 oder Pro4 und einen Thermalright Macho HR-02 kaufen. Oder wenn es ein LED Kühler sein soll^^: Zalman MAX CNPS9900 in CPU-Kühler | Geizhals.at Deutschland

RAM: http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=652384&cmp=652381&do_compare=+Vergleichen+


----------



## Robonator (20. Mai 2012)

Eine Netzwerkkarte halte ich auch für überflüssig. 
Nimm ein anderes NT wie eben das von Softy vorgeschlagen. Wenn dus blau haben willst, dann kauf bei Caseking noch ein paar LED´s dazu  
Das Gehäuse kannste natürlich nehmen wenn du nicht unbedingt internes USB 3.0 brauchst. Ich z.B. kann darauf verzichten. 

Das OC Bundle ist einfach zu teuer. Da würd ichs lieber selbst zusammenstellen, kommt billiger und OC is nicht wirklich schwer. 

Sicher das du eine 256GB SSD brauchst?


Edit: Gut mal wieder zu langsam....


----------



## eeasy (20. Mai 2012)

war asrock nich immer so ne noname billig marke??


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> war asrock nich immer so ne noname billig marke??



Ja, aber das ist schon Jahre her. Inzwischen baut Asrock gute Bretter, qualitativ gleichwertig zu Asus, MSI und Gigabyte, und bieten i.d.R. ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## eeasy (20. Mai 2012)

was ist interner usb 3.0? wenn ich ehrlich bin brauch ich garkein usb 3.0 ;D
ja die ssd solls werden..
vom oc bundle bin ich dann schonmal weg und überlege ob ich den ganzen innenraum schwarz rot gestalte.. (soll ja nach was aussehen )


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> soll ich trotzdem den gskill ares 1866mhz ram nehmen?



Kauf dir diese 4 Teile als Grundbaustein.
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kosten zusammen rund 400€. Sind also gute 200€ günstiger als das Bundle.
Was du beim OC einstellen musst kannst du im verlinkten Thread nachlesen oder fragst dort einfach nach.


----------



## eeasy (20. Mai 2012)

was haltet ihr von dem mainboard hier: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

hat angeblich super duper lan undso.. dann würde auch die netzwerkkarte wegfallen

ausserdem hat mich die optik geblendet ;D


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

Finde ich zu teuer. Wenn es schwarz rot sein soll: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem mainboard hier: ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX
> 
> hat angeblich super duper lan undso.. dann würde auch die netzwerkkarte wegfallen
> 
> ausserdem hat mich die optik geblendet ;D


 
Viel zu teuer. Schau auf die Ausstattung die du haben willst.
Der Lan Controller ist meist immer der gleiche und so große Unterschiede gibt es nicht.
Ein GBit Lan Controller leistet schon die 1GBit und das sehr schnell. Die Unterschiede sind so minimal dass du es nicht merken wirst.


----------



## eeasy (20. Mai 2012)

ich kann irgendwie keine unterschiede vom performance und dem professional sehn ausser den einen kühlerblock und dass son paar dinger da vergoldet sind.. und natürlich die anschlüsse die mir egal sind

nochmal zum netzteil: ich will mir gleich nen ordenliches kaufen, was ich vllt in 3 jahren in nen ganz neues system übernehmen kann...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> nochmal zum netzteil: ich will mir gleich nen ordenliches kaufen, was ich vllt in 3 jahren in nen ganz neues system übernehmen kann...


 
Bedenke, dass die Hardware immer sparsamer wird. Von daher benötigt das Netzteil keine Überleistung.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> ich kann irgendwie keine unterschiede vom performance und dem professional sehn ausser den einen kühlerblock und dass son paar dinger da vergoldet sind.. und natürlich die anschlüsse die mir egal sind



Das ist eben die Ausstattung. Die ist beim Professional sehr umfangreich. Das kostet eben Geld.
Wenn du die Ausstattung nicht brauchst reicht das Performance.



eeasy schrieb:


> nochmal zum netzteil: ich will mir gleich nen ordenliches kaufen, was ich vllt in 3 jahren in nen ganz neues system übernehmen kann...



Das Straight E9 ist sehr gut.
Du kannst dir auch das Seasonic X-560 kaufen. Das ist ebenfalls sehr gut und technisch noch mal eine Ecke besser.
Oder eins von Enermax. Ein 87+.


----------



## eeasy (20. Mai 2012)

das seasonic sieht gut aus.. reichen 560w in der zukunft 100%ig oder soll ich lieber 14€ mehr für 660w ausgeben?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Mai 2012)

Ohne SLI reichen 560 Watt dicke.


----------



## eeasy (20. Mai 2012)

okay, dann nehm ich das seasonic 560w..

über sockel 2011 hab ich noch garnicht drüber nachgedacht. was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Sockel 2011 lohnt sich nur, wenn man professionelle Videobearbeitung/Bildbearbeitung/Rendering betreibt. Für Spielen und handelsübliche Anwendungen ist ein 1155 zu empfehlen - Zumal dieser Sockel deutlich günstiger ist.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> okay, dann nehm ich das seasonic 560w..
> 
> über sockel 2011 hab ich noch garnicht drüber nachgedacht. was meint ihr dazu?


 
Das 560 Watt Netzteil reicht dicke.
Sockel 2011 lohnt nur dann wenn du nicht nur spielst sondern häufig auf starke CPU Leistung angewiesen bist.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

ok dann bleibts beim 1155..

update: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220fd8333f39ca9216905ca3cc77ed2629e8c554433c2

beim mainboard bin ich mir noch unschlüssig


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

Rein von der Ausstattung brauchst du das Mainboard nicht.
Du kannst auch das Extreme4 nehmen. Das ist ganz in schwarz gehalten.


----------



## biohaufen (21. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:
			
		

> ok dann bleibts beim 1155..
> 
> update: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/ecc70c220fd8333f39ca9216905ca3cc77ed2629e8c554433c2
> 
> beim mainboard bin ich mir noch unschlüssig



Sieht alles soweit richtig gut aus! Beim Mainboard musst du entscheiden in nicht das Z77 Extreme 4 reicht! Sind beide aber sehr gut


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Benötigst du denn die H100?


----------



## ich111 (21. Mai 2012)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du eine H100 willst? Ein HR-02 Macho wäre wesentlich günstiger und würde deine CPU gut und leise kühlen. Eine h100 ist nicht gerade leise


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Benötigst du denn die H100?


 
Der wird so benötigt wie das Mainboard.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der wird so benötigt wie das Mainboard.


 
Stimmt, hab ich übersehen.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

zum h100: ich finds einfach gut, dass das gehäuse so ordentlich aussieht und ich will den prozessor auf 4,5 - 4,6 ghz laufen haben.. ausserdem passt er irgendwie gut ins bild


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Und wie sieht es mit einer echten kompletten schönen beeindruckenden overclocking High-End Wasserkühlung aus?


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

dann brauch ich noch nen 200m gehäuselüfter für die front ohne led's.
den hier: 200mm BitFenix Spectre Lüfter - all black - Hardware, Notebooks ??


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> zum h100: ich finds einfach gut, dass das gehäuse so ordentlich aussieht und ich will den prozessor auf 4,5 - 4,6 ghz laufen haben.. ausserdem passt er irgendwie gut ins bild


 
Ich habe den H100 auch und du musst ein Case haben in dessen Deckel er passt. Ist nicht so einfach.
Dann sind die Serienlüfter nicht die besten. Sehr laut unter Last. Ich würde die austauschen.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit einer echten kompletten schönen beeindruckenden overclocking High-End Wasserkühlung aus?



wär ne überlegung wert.. ne spaß ;D ich weiß, dass ich für manche sachen unnötig geld ausgebe.. nur ich will dass die kiste gut aussieht und ich mir nich jeden tag wo ich draufgucke denke: hätte ich doch da und da mehr geld reingesteckt..


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe den H100 auch und du musst ein Case haben in dessen Deckel er passt. Ist nicht so einfach.
> Dann sind die Serienlüfter nicht die besten. Sehr laut unter Last. Ich würde die austauschen.


 
ins 600t passt er rein... welche lüfter würdest du nehmen? und welchen 200mm lüfter für die front ohne leds?


----------



## ich111 (21. Mai 2012)

Du brauchst eine H100 nicht: Hol dir einen ordentlichen Luftkühler oder hol dir eine richtige Wasserkühlung.
Threshold hat die H100 auch nur weil er seinen 3930k mit wahnsinnigen 4,5GHz betreibt.
Bei der H100 brauchst aufgrund der geringen Lamellenabstände Lüfter mit viel Druck und die sind laut.
Mit meinem HR-02 Macho ziehe ich meinen 2500k locker auf 4,5GHz und der lässt nichts von sich hören. Ivy Bridge gibt sogar weniger Wärme ab, zwar mehr auf gleicher Fläche aber insgesamt weniger als ein 2500K


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> wär ne überlegung wert.. ne spaß ;D ich weiß, dass ich für manche sachen unnötig geld ausgebe.. nur ich will dass die kiste gut aussieht und ich mir nich jeden tag wo ich draufgucke denke: hätte ich doch da und da mehr geld reingesteckt..


 
Ich kenne das, mein Haswell Rechner soll unbedingt eine interne Wasserkühlung haben (~450 Euro), und warum? Optik.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> ins 600t passt er rein... welche lüfter würdest du nehmen? und welchen 200mm lüfter für die front ohne leds?


 
Ich habe die BeQuiet Silent Wings.

Der sollte reichen.
BitFenix Spectre schwarz, 200x200x20mm, 500-700rpm, 109.85m³/h, 19dB(A) (BFF-SCF-20020KK-RP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich kenne das, mein Haswell Rechner soll unbedingt eine interne Wasserkühlung haben (~450 Euro), und warum? Optik.


 
so ist es eben, deswegen finde ich das mainboard auch so geil mit dem extra kühlblock und den vergoldeten dingern ;D;D

irgendwo habe ich mal was von systematische geldverbrennung gehört.. mir gefällts ;D


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn du (sowie ich) so auf Optik vernarrt bist dürfen (rote?) LED's aber nicht fehlen. 
Du hast schließlich ein Gehäuse mit Window.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> so ist es eben, deswegen finde ich das mainboard auch so geil mit dem extra kühlblock und den vergoldeten dingern ;D;D
> 
> irgendwo habe ich mal was von systematische geldverbrennung gehört.. mir gefällts ;D


 
Wenn dir das Board so gut gefällt mit den Kühlern und den goldenen Kondensatoren dann kauf es dir halt.
Es ist dein Geld. Du gibst es für dich aus und wenn du es willst kauf es dir.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> goldenen Kondensatoren


 
Diese Nippel sind also Kondensatoren? Gut zu wissen, Danke.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wenn du (sowie ich) so auf Optik vernarrt bist dürfen (rote?) LED's aber nicht fehlen.
> Du hast schließlich ein Gehäuse mit Window.


 
ne kann ich nich machen.. meine maus, mein maus bungee und meine tastur leuchten blau.. selbst der powerknopf am monitor..
so wie ich jetz alles rausgesucht hab leuchtet am pc nur die weiße anzeige an der pumpe vom h100


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

passt alles gut zusammen: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b081322b8ed6effa842203fecab14c66b8a7e2b9c2 ??


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Diese Nippel sind also Kondensatoren? Gut zu wissen, Danke.


 
Nippel?  

Ja. Das sind Kondensatoren.

Kauf dir noch ein paar zusätzliche Lüfter. Die Serienlüfter sind nicht so gut.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir noch ein paar zusätzliche Lüfter. Die Serienlüfter sind nicht so gut.


 
Hast du eigentlich LED Lüfter oder ist dein Case anderweitig beleuchtet? Interessiert mich jetzt aber mal.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich LED Lüfter oder ist dein Case anderweitig beleuchtet? Interessiert mich jetzt aber mal.


 
Ich brauche keine blinkenden LEDs. Ich weiß auch so was drin ist.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine blinkenden LEDs. Ich weiß auch so was drin ist.


 
Also blinkend finde ich auch nicht prickelnd. Aber mit Beleuchtung kann man schöne Akzente setzen, z.B. den Plexiglas CPU-Kühler Rot leuchten lassen, und den Rest des Gehäuses Blau. Oder würde eine Grünleuchtende CPU besser aussehen als eine Rotleuchtende?


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

wie wärs mit roten nicht beleuchteten lüftern?? bräuchte dann 2 für den h100 und einen für das gehäuse


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> wie wärs mit roten nicht beleuchteten lüftern?? bräuchte dann 2 für den h100 und einen für das gehäuse


 
Fände ich Stylisch, würde ich so machen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Also blinkend finde ich auch nicht prickelnd. Aber mit Beleuchtung kann man schöne Akzente setzen, z.B. den Plexiglas CPU-Kühler Rot leuchten lassen, und den Rest des Gehäuses Blau. Oder würde eine Grünleuchtende CPU besser aussehen als eine Rotleuchtende?


 
Mein Seitenfenster geht nicht.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

Gehuselfter 120mm -> Gehuselfter -> Khlung Luft -> Hardware ?? wären davon welche geeignet?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Enermax ist sehr gut.

Enermax Magma UCMA12 120x120x25 1500U/m 18dB(A) Rot - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> Gehuselfter 120mm -> Gehuselfter -> Khlung Luft -> Hardware ?? wären davon welche geeignet?


 
Du kaufst dir für 1500€ einen Rechner und fängst bei den Lüftern an zu sparen? 

Kauf die Silent Wings.
120x120x25mm be quiet! Shadow Wings 1 LS - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir für 1500€ einen Rechner und fängst bei den Lüftern an zu sparen?
> 
> Kauf die Silent Wings.
> 120x120x25mm be quiet! Shadow Wings 1 LS - Hardware, Notebooks & Software


 
es geht mir um die farbe ;D rot aber nicht beleuchtet


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn dein Rechner möglichst rot, aber nicht beleuchtet sein soll - Wäre sleeving was für dich? Damit kann man den Rechner erstaunlich doll aufwerten.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wenn dein Rechner möglichst rot, aber nicht beleuchtet sein soll - Wäre sleeving was für dich? Damit kann man den Rechner erstaunlich doll aufwerten.


 
haste mal nen link?


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

wichtig bei den lüftern ist halt nur, dass ich die auch an die h100 pumpe anschließen kann


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-766.html

Das Bild von djnoob.


----------



## ich111 (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn du wert auf Optik legst wär ein be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK017) | Geizhals Deutschland was für dich. Kompaktwasserkühlung nimmt man eingentlich nur wenn man sich keine Wasserkühlung bauen will, aber der Luftkühler am Schwitzen ist


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

sollte schon die h100 sein.. finde es irgendwie nich so chiq da nen riesen brocken drin zu haben..


----------



## biohaufen (21. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du wert auf Optik legst wär ein be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK017) | Geizhals Deutschland was für dich. Kompaktwasserkühlung nimmt man eingentlich nur wenn man sich keine Wasserkühlung bauen will, aber der Luftkühler am Schwitzen ist



Jo, die Dark Rocks sehen richtig cool und Edel aus, ich habe selber einen Dark Rock Pro C1!


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-766.html
> 
> Das Bild von djnoob.


 
würdest du die kabel selber sleeven oder die fertig kaufen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Selber, da du die so gestalten kannst wie du möchtest. Das ist auch keine schwere Arbeit. Lohnen tut es sich wie du siehst.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

was hälste davon: Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn du dir die Arbeit sparen willst kannst du es auch so machen. Ich finde aber diese 2 Rot 2 Schwarz Kombination von djnoob ganz ansprechend und würde es daher selbst machen. Aber wenn du nur rot haben möchtest ist das auch völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

ja, wenn dann nur rot.. gibts irgendwelche nachteile durch diese verlängerungen?
bei den 120mm lüftern für den h100 sind wir immer noch nicht weiter.. wie gesagt rote lüfter ohne leds


----------



## ich111 (21. Mai 2012)

Das sind alles nur Verlängerungen, folglich hast du sehr lange Kabel inkl Stecker, die du hinter den Mainboardtray platzieren musst und die Kabel die aus dem NT rauskommen sind dann nicht bzw anders gesleevt.
Warum veharrst du auf der H100? Der Be Quiet ist unhörbar und hat ordentlich Leistung, ausfallen kann außer dem Lüfter auch nichts und dann kannst du einfach einen neuen kaufen, wenn bei der H100 die Pumpe kaputt ist kannst du alles in die Tonne treten. Pumpengeräusche gibt es auch nicht, aber wenn du unbedingt die H100 willst dann nimm sie.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wenn du dir die Arbeit sparen willst kannst du es auch so machen. Ich finde aber diese 2 Rot 2 Schwarz Kombination von djnoob ganz ansprechend und würde es daher selbst machen. Aber wenn du nur rot haben möchtest ist das auch völlig in Ordnung.


 
ich finde in den shops garnicht so ne do it yourself sleeves..


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Dadurch entstehen keine Nachteile, außer, dass du es an der rechten Gehäusewand etwas voller hast, da du dadurch mehr Kabel benutzt - aber dieser Platz ist gegeben.

Hast du meinen Vorschlag zu den roten Lüftern angeschaut? Die Enermax Magma sind zwar preisgünstig, aber in der Leistung sehr gut.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

das ist ja nen 3/4pin molex lüfter, kriege ich den überhaupt an die h100?

btw: hab nen video gefunden wie man selber sleeved.. das is ne arbeit für jemanden der nen kind vergewaltigt hat.. dabei würde ich verrückt werden


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> das ist ja nen 3/4pin molex lüfter, kriege ich den überhaupt an die h100?
> 
> btw: hab nen video gefunden wie man selber sleeved.. das is ne arbeit für jemanden der nen kind vergewaltigt hat.. dabei würde ich verrückt werden


 
Die Standardlüfter des H100 haben auch 3 Pin, also geht alles Klar.

Ist halt basteln, ich finde basteln auch nicht so prickelnd, aber schwer ist es nicht. Falls du es nicht selbst machen möchtest kaufst du dir halt eine Verlängerung die gesleevt ist, an die rechte Gehäusewand schaut schließlich keiner und du hast den selben Effekt.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

ja ich bin grad schon am gucken welche verlängerungen ich allles brauche...
ne 24 und ne 8pin fürs mainboard..
dann noch 2x 6pin für die graka.. ( dann hab ich da nich jeweils die beiden unbenutzen 2pins rumhängen.. ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine)
und vllt noch 2 sata für die ssd und fürs laufwerk..

sonst noch welche??

die magma lüfter drehen nur bis 1500.. die corsair bis 2500 auf voller stufe.. lautstärke juckt mich eigentlich nich, weil ich fast immer nen headset auf habe


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Leider sind die Kabel vom Enermax Magma nicht gesleevt. Sowas spricht auch für Selbstsleeving, da man wirklich alle Kabel flexibel sleeven kann. Es sei denn dich stört es nicht wenn 2 Kabel ungesleevt sind. Ansonsten sind alle wichtigen Kabel dann gesleevt.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

was ist eigentlich der unterschied der beiden asus gtx 670's??

das mit den lüftern schau ich mir nochmal an, aber penne jetz erstmal nen bisschen.. muss gleich zur schule und dann zur arbeit.. :/


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Nachtschule gibt es auch schon? 

Die Asus GTX T hat mehr Leistung, da sie Overclocked wurde.

Ich leg mich auch hin.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Die Asus GTX T hat mehr Leistung, da sie Overclocked wurde.


 
Der Unterschied fällt in der Praxis aber nicht auf daher kannst du das unübertaktete Modell nehmen und bei Bedarf selbst Hand anlegen.


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht denn die aktuelle Zusammenstellung aus?


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die aktuelle Zusammenstellung aus?


 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2206089f617783e5d9897cb376a15c956e0efb18ee488

bei den magma lüftern bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob die stark genug für den h100 sind...

wie soll ich den airflow machen? normal von vorne nach hinten oder von hinten nach vorne.. dann griegt der h100 kältere luft


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Ich würde eher 4pin PWM Lüfter für die Corsair H100 nehmen, und per Y-Kabel an den CPU_FAN Anschluss anschließen:

Enermax T.B.Vegas Trio (UCTVT12P) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Diverse 4pin PWM Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Im Übrigen ist hier noch sehr viel Einsparpotential


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

ich hätte gerne rote lüfter aber ohne leds.. 2 mal für den h100 und einmal fürs gehäuse..
zum einsparpotenzial: ich hab mich schon in das mainboard verliebt und wills umbedingt haben.. ;D beim netzteil will ich auchn ordentliches, damit ich nich in 3 jahren oder so nen neues kaufen muss..

was ist mit dem ram?


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn es ein schwarz rotes Brett sein soll, kannst Du auch das ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.

Lüfter kann ich Dir den EKL WingBoost emfpehlen, aber der ist orange : EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost orange (84000000066) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten vielleicht der hier: Xilence 2ComponentFan 120 120x120x25mm, 2100rpm, 38dB(A) (COO-XPF120.2CF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Außer, dass der rot ist, kann ich aber nix dazu sagen


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn es ein schwarz rotes Brett sein soll, kannst Du auch das ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Performance, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


 
Das hatten wir schon. Er findet die goldenen Kondensatoren so schick.


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hatten wir schon. Er findet die goldenen Kondensatoren so schick.


 
Achso. Das ist natürlich ein kaufentscheidendes Argument


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Achso. Das ist natürlich ein kaufentscheidendes Argument


 
Ich finde beim Rampage den Minilüfter auf dem Chipsatz so toll.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Mai 2012)

Hört man den eigentlich?

B2T: ich finde das nt etwas overpowered


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Hört man den eigentlich?


 
Seit dem er in den Mülleimer geflogen ist nicht mehr.


----------



## nick9999 (21. Mai 2012)

Beim RAM ist der 1600 er genauso gut.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn man ihn nicht braucht, wofür war er dann ueberhaupt da?
Wie zur Hölle hast du den da rausbekommen, war der nicht irgendwie befästigt?

Ja 1600 RAN reicht locker


----------



## Sepulzera (21. Mai 2012)

Wofür gibt es Tastaturen oder Mäuse mit Lüfter?
Richtig, weils Leute gibt, die es geil finden oO" (Oder weil es Leute geben soll, die es geil finden sollen )


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Mai 2012)

Gibts echt Mäuse mit Lüftern Und Tastaturen
Das ist ja mal das sinnloseste was ich jemals gehört habe


----------



## Sepulzera (21. Mai 2012)

Tt eSports halt 
Back to topic..


----------



## nick9999 (21. Mai 2012)

Also ka wie es bei Mäusen aussieht, aber Tastatur:

www.amazon.de/ESPORTS-Challenger-Ta...ung/dp/B0045FXW2Y/ref=pd_bxgy_computers_img_b

Ein angenehmes Luftschen für die Hände inclu


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

was meint ihr, wie ich den airflow machen soll? von vorne nach hinten oder von hinten nach vorne??
von hinten nach vorne wäre natürlich besser fürn cpu..

zum ram: 1600mhz, 1866 oder höher?? hab mal gehört umso mehr mhz beim ram umso besser kann man den  cpu übertakten..


----------



## Sepulzera (21. Mai 2012)

Von vorne nach hinten!
Die CPU  (und auch Graka) sitzt am hinteren Kühler und die Abwärme wird dann sofort raustransportiert.
Oder willst du die warme Luft erst durch dein ganzes Case schicken?!


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Die Corsair H100 kommt ja in den Deckel. Die Lüfter werden optimalerweise so montiert, dass sie von außen die kühle Luft durch den Wärmetauscher ins Gehäuse blasen.

Ich würde aber eh einen guten Luftkühler nehmen, dann ist der Airflow im Gehäuse insgesamt besser. Der EKL Alpenföhn K2 oder Thermalright Silver Arrow wären sehr gut.


----------



## nick9999 (21. Mai 2012)

1600 da man Ivy mit dem Multiplikator übertaktet und nicht mit dem FSB ist der RAM fürs OCen heutzutage egal.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

also sind 2133mhz nur schwanzverlängerung oder bringts was??


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Die bringen nur ein Punkte mehr in Benchmarks, ansonsten ist das totale Geldverschwendung. Die paar % Mehrleistung merkt man niemals.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. Mai 2012)

Da holst du dir lieber mehr Ram(auch wenns kein Mensch braucht) als 2133 Ram, das ist immer noch sinnvoller


----------



## ich111 (21. Mai 2012)

Im Dauerbetrieb hält das *möglicherweise* der Speichercontroller nicht durch, da der bloß bis DDR3-1600 freigegeben ist. Auch performancemäßig gibts kaum unterschiede: Selbst von 1333 zu 1600 gibt es nur 1-2% Mehrleistung

Edit: Damit Softy auch zufrieden ist


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Im Dauerbetrieb hält das auch der Speichercontroller nicht durch, da der bloß bis DDR3-1600 freigegeben ist.


 
Doch, das ist keine Problem im Dauerbetrieb. Mein Controller ist jedenfalls noch OK  

xTc's RAM-Reviews geben einen gut Überblick, was schnellerer RAM bringt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-high-end-speicher-im-kompaktformat.html#a805


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

danke erstmal, für die ganzen antworten..
nochmal zum cpu kühler: habe mir das nochmal überlegt und bin zum entschluss gekommen, dass es doch nen luftkühler wird.. iwer hatte geschrieben, wenn die pumpe mal ausfallen sollte kann ich fast die ganze kiste inne tonne kloppen.. was meint ihr wann der alpenföhn everest rauskommt... (das ding sieht sooooo krass aus.. ich glaube da würde mir jeden abend einer abgehn wenn ich ins gehäuse guck ;D)

denn bräuchte ich noch 3 120mm lüfter fürs gehäuse, 2 oben einer hinten.. wie gesagt am liebsten rot, aber ohne leds und auf den anschluss muss man ja jetz auch nicht mehr achten, weil das ganze nicht mehr an die  pumpe muss.. ;D

btw: was haltet ihr von 16gb von dem ram??

update: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f66852eeb8b3b570abbd845cd0f9c3a428728643d7


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn du nicht Rendern willst, sind 16gb zu viel


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

würden aber theoretisch ohne probleme laufen, falls ich nochma 2 dazustecken will??


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2012)

Ja, aber wozu brauchst du die?


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

betonung lag auf dem wort "falls".. war nur neugierde ;D


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

damits alle nochmal lesen: 
danke erstmal, für die ganzen antworten..
nochmal zum cpu kühler: habe mir das nochmal überlegt und bin zum  entschluss gekommen, dass es doch nen luftkühler wird.. iwer hatte  geschrieben, wenn die pumpe mal ausfallen sollte kann ich fast die ganze  kiste inne tonne kloppen.. was meint ihr wann der alpenföhn everest  rauskommt... (das ding sieht sooooo krass aus.. ich glaube da würde mir  jeden abend einer abgehn wenn ich ins gehäuse guck ;D)

denn bräuchte ich noch 3 120mm lüfter fürs gehäuse, 2 oben - einer  hinten.. wie gesagt am liebsten rot, aber ohne leds.. die sollen dann mit dem frontlüfter ( bitfenix spectre 200mm) an die lüftersteuerung vom 600t


update: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_...c3a428728643d7


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn Du einen großen Luftkühler einbauen willst, solltest Du RAM ohne Heatspreader nehmen. Die Farbe ist dann auch egal, weil Du vom RAM eh nix mehr siehst


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> iwer hatte geschrieben, wenn die pumpe mal ausfallen sollte kann ich fast die ganze kiste inne tonne kloppen



Zur Not gibt es noch den Boxed-Kühler.



eeasy schrieb:


> denn bräuchte ich noch 3 120mm lüfter fürs gehäuse, 2 oben einer hinten.. wie gesagt am liebsten rot, aber ohne leds und auf den anschluss muss man ja jetz auch nicht mehr achten, weil das ganze nicht mehr an die  pumpe muss.. ;D



Dann sind die Enermax Magma perfekt. Mehr Leistung brauchst du für simple Gehäuselüfter nicht.



eeasy schrieb:


> btw: was haltet ihr von 16gb von dem ram??



Mein Board wird auch 16GB haben, aber das macht erst Sinn, wenn du Videos/Bilder bearbeitest oder aufnimmst. Nur für Spielen ist dies sinnfrei.


----------



## nick9999 (21. Mai 2012)

Beim Lüfter kannst du dir, den hr-02 Macho se angucken, falls es etwas wichtigeres sein darf, dann auch dem alpenfohn k2. Oder was von be quiet, falls es was schwarzes werden soll.


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2012)

Oder der Silver Arrow von Thermalright


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

zum ram: dann brauch ich ja low profile ram.. hab jetz den hier gefunden: 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Red DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,
is da nur nen falsches bild?? (gibts leider nich als 1600mhz)

zum cpu kühler: wieso schreibt denn niemand was zum everest?? ;D

den magma kann ich dann auch an die lüftersteuerung schließen oder??


----------



## nick9999 (21. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:
			
		

> Oder der Silver Arrow von Thermalright



Dem hab ich nicht vorgeschlagen, der TE anscheinend viel Wert auf Optik legt, und die 2 Lüfter zu ersetzen fände ich zu teuer. Dann lieber einem Kühler ohne Lüfter, wie der Genesis.

Edit wegen dem RAM. Nimmt doch einfach dem schwarzen, wenn du einem großen kühler nimmst sieht du dem RAM eh nicht.


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Das ist wohl falsch bei mf angegeben, ein roter Low Profile RAM von Corsair ist mir nicht bekannt 

Den könntest Du nehmen: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

@Threshold, hattest du schon einmal Probleme mit dem H100 bzw. würdest du ihn empfehlen?

Meine Luftkühlerfavoriten:

EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (84000000056) | Geizhals.at Österreich
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Phanteks PH-TC14PE_RD rot (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Der Phanteks ist sehr leistungsstark, wäre mir aber viel zu laut.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> @Threshold, hattest du schon einmal Probleme mit dem H100 bzw. würdest du ihn empfehlen?



Der H100 ist gut aber mit den Serienlüfter unter Last relativ laut.
Ich würde die Lüfter austauschen und dann mit 5° mehr unter Last leben. Dafür aber leiser.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Phanteks ist sehr leistungsstark, wäre mir aber viel zu laut.


 
Würde dem TE aber bestimmt gefallen, damit ihm "einer ab geht".


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Würde dem TE aber bestimmt gefallen, damit ihm "einer ab geht".


 
Er kann ja noch ein paar Papst Lüfter drauf schnallen.


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2012)

Dann fliegt der Pc weg, aber ist optimal gekühlt, besser gehts mit Luft wohl nicht


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Wie wäre es mit dem hier : http://www.overclockers.ua/news/cooler/106426-cnps9900-m-2.jpg


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2012)

Werden die Lichteffekte mitgeliefert?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass die Lüfter von Phanteks mal überarbeitet werden, ich mag die eigentlich recht gerne, bis auf die Lagergeräusche. 
Super Leistung und super Lieferumfang.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

update: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22090fd2aa3633ccb576c348c6375cd1c970599b19809

die papst lüfter kommen nich in frage, hab kb jede stunde eis zu kratzen.. 

sagt doch mal was zum alpenföhn everest...  was jemand wann der rauskommt??


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> sagt doch mal was zum alpenföhn everest...  was jemand wann der rauskommt??


 
Das weiß nicht mal Alpenföhn selbst.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Mal schauen wann der Brocken 2 rauskommt, hoffentlich sind die Heatpipes vernickelt - Kupferfarben sind hässlich.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das weiß nicht mal Alpenföhn selbst.


 
ach mensch is doch kacke ;D;D das ding is richtig geil..


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> sagt doch mal was zum alpenföhn everest...  was jemand wann der rauskommt??





Wenn Du auf den Alpenföhn K2 drei Lüfter schnallst, macht der optisch schon auch was her


----------



## coroc (21. Mai 2012)

Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-k2-4952-picture494110-2.html


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Softy hast du etwa LED's in deinem Gehäuse?


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Softy hast du etwa LED's in deinem Gehäuse?



Nein, das sind Glühwürmchen


----------



## nick9999 (21. Mai 2012)

Hmm, da sieht man viel von RAM und MB


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

hmm ok.. finale: alpenföhn k2 und der prolimatech genesis jeweils mit 3 lüftern... die frage ist nur, sind beiden beiden schon genug "halterdrähte" mit dabei? ;D

und welche lüfter soll ich nehmen


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Beim K2 sind genug Halteklammern dabei.  Beim Genesis:  3 Lüfter beim Genesis wäre außerdem etwas sinnfrei.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Manchmal sorgen 3 Lüfter beim Genesis sogar für negative Bereiche gegenüber 2 Lüftern.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

mir gefällt der genesis optisch besser... und leistungstechnisch kann er auch locker mit dem k2 mithalten.. oder ich knall solange den boxed lüfter drauf, bis der everest rauskommt.. muss ich mich nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen..


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Erwarte aber nicht, dass der Everest mit Lüftern unter 150 Euro zu haben ist.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Beim K2 sind genug Halteklammern dabei.  Beim Genesis:  3 Lüfter beim Genesis wäre außerdem etwas sinnfrei.


 
Und beim K2 bringen 3 Lüfter die entscheidenden Grade?


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und beim K2 bringen 3 Lüfter die entscheidenden Grade?



Nur wenn Du den Heatspreader der CPU planschleifst und polierst


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Erwarte aber nicht, dass der Everest mit Lüftern unter 150 Euro zu haben ist.


 
ganz schön viel geld für ne schwanzverlängerung.. 

wieso sollte der genesis mit 3 lüftern schlechter sein als mit 2?
die anordnung wäre dann so wie hier: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Genesis "Triple AL Vortex Edition"


----------



## nick9999 (21. Mai 2012)

Ja klar, aber die biegungsgrade beim MB 

Bin gespannt, wem ein MB mit dem Everest draufgeht


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du den Heatspreader der CPU planschleifst und polierst


 
Du hattest mal Probleme mit Metallpaste, deswegen denke ich, dass du wieder auf Kunststoffpaste umgestiegen bist. Welche würdest du da empfehlen?


----------



## gamerjonas97 (21. Mai 2012)

Selbst zusammenbauen spart am meißten. Habe meine Konfiguration für 1100€ bekommen.


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Du hattest mal Probleme mit Metallpaste, deswegen denke ich, dass du wieder auf Kunststoffpaste umgestiegen bist. Welche würdest du da empfehlen?



Kunststoff?  

Die Arctic Cooling MX-2 oder MX-4 ist prima


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du den Heatspreader der CPU planschleifst und polierst


 
Und Flüssigmetall benutzt.


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Flüssigmetall benutzt.



Jaja, streu nur Salz in die Wunde


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Jaja, streu nur Salz in die Wunde


 
Ich habe so ein Zeugs noch nie benutzt. Die 2° die du damit gewinnen kannst rechtfertigen den Einsatz nicht.

Die MX2 ist schon sehr gut. Ich bin noch ein Fan der Arctic Silver 5. Zwar schon ein Oldie aber immer noch gut dabei und sehr leicht zu verarbeiten.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Erwarte aber nicht, dass der Everest mit Lüftern unter 150 Euro zu haben ist.


 
ganz schön viel geld für ne schwanzverlängerung.. 

wieso sollte der genesis mit 3 lüftern schlechter sein als mit 2?
die anordnung wäre dann so wie hier: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Genesis "Triple AL Vortex Edition"


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Kunststoff?


 
Ich hätte gedacht das wäre eine Flüssigkunststofflegierung.
Ist das so ziemlich die kühlste unschädliche Paste?



eeasy schrieb:


> wieso sollte der genesis mit 3 lüftern schlechter sein als mit 2?
> die anordnung wäre dann so wie hier: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Genesis "Triple AL Vortex Edition"


 
In einem Test meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass der Genesis mit 3 Lüftern 1C° schlechter kühlte als mit 2. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr welcher Test das war.

Ich zitiere aus der Caseking-User-Bewertung: "Ich habe einen AMD FX-6100. Diesem bekomme ich im Idle auf ca. 8-10 GRAD!!! Wenn ich alle fast alle Prozesse ausmache, hat mir "OpenHardwareMonitor" angezeit, dass mein CPU 0 GRAD hat."

Also hast du damit ja eine Trockeneiskühlung.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht das wäre eine Flüssigkunststofflegierung.
> Ist das so ziemlich die kühlste unschädliche Paste?
> 
> 
> ...



da wären wir wieder beim thema "eis kratzen" 
mit 3 lüftern sieht das ding geil aus, welche würdet ihr denn da dranschnallen?


----------



## Softy (21. Mai 2012)

Die EKL Alpenföhn WingBoost 140mm sind prima


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Was von Noiseblocker oder Alpenföhn. Schade, dass es keine guten roten 140mm Lüfter ohne LED's gibt.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

jo.. immer nur mit scheiß leds..
irgendwie reizt mich der h100 immernoch, weil der das schicke mainboard nicht so verdeckt und es iwie kacke aussieht, wenn die grafikkarte genau am cpu kühler "klebt"...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (21. Mai 2012)

Gegen den H100 spricht ja auch nichts. Sieht mit Sicherheit extravagant und stylisch aus.


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Gegen den H100 spricht ja auch nichts. Sieht mit Sicherheit extravagant und stylisch aus.


 
mein denken... dann könnte ich auch wieder den schicken roten corsair ram nehmen...


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

wieso is nen quad kit immer teurer als 2 dual kits??


----------



## eeasy (21. Mai 2012)

wenn ich mir 16gb corsair vengeance red 1866mhz hole, kann ich den dannn einfach einstecken und los gehts oder muss man noch was im bios einstellen...
edit: ich hol mir direkt 16gb weil ich kein bock hab später aufzurüsten... nehme regelmäßig nen paar gameplay demos auf (während des spiels) und klatsch die dann in sony vegas.. vllt bringts ja was..

2 mal: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Vengeace-Red-DDR3-1866-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

oder

1 mal: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...engeance-Red-DDR3-1866-DIMM-CL9-Quad-Kit.html

??


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2012)

Ich würde 2x 2x4GB Kits kaufen. Wenn mal ein Riegel defekt sein sollte, kann der Rechner mit 8 GB weiterlaufen, weil Du nicht das ganze Quad-Kit einschicken musst.

Alternativ kannst Du auch 2x8GB Riegel nehmen (Selten kann es bei RAM Vollbestückung zu Problemen kommen): G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-30 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Scroll (22. Mai 2012)

Nimm lieber 2x das 8gb kit. Fallt ein riegel aus lauft der pc auf 8gb weiter, fallt beim 16gb einer aus, musst du alles einschicken und warten.

Mfg


----------



## eeasy (22. Mai 2012)

alles klar, denn nehme ich 2 mal das dual kit... kann ich dann einfach einstecken und muss nichts mehr im bios einstellen? wegen den 1866mhz..
den h100 lass ich mit den standard lüftern laufen, weil mir die lautstärke eigentlich egal ist, weil ich fast immer nen headset auf hab..
für das gehäuse hol ich mir nochn 200mm bitfenix spectre lüfter und nen enermax magma 120mm..

wie soll ich die h100 lüfter dann anschließen? in die pumpe oder an die beiden cpu fan ports??


----------



## nick9999 (22. Mai 2012)

Wahrscheinlich wirst du dem Takt und die Timings einstellen müssen, da dein RAM sonst nur mit 1600 oder 1333 laufen wird (da ivy tippe ich auf die 1600)


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2012)

Einfach im BIOS das XMP-Profil aktivieren, dann wird der RAM (i.d.R.) automatisch eingestellt.

Die Lüfter der H100 würde ich an den/die CPU_FAN Anschlüsse stöpseln.


----------



## eeasy (22. Mai 2012)

brauch ich noch adapter, oder passen die so?


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2012)

Da müsstest Du einen Lüfter am CPU_FAN1 Anschluss, und den anderen am CHA_FAN1 anschließen. Oder Du kaufst ein 4pin PWM Y-Kabel dazu (falls nicht im Lieferumfang der Corsair H100 dabei )


----------



## eeasy (22. Mai 2012)

ich hab doch 2 cpu fan anschlüsse.. trotzdem ein y adapter?


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn du zwei Anschlüsse hast dann brauchst du eigentlich keinen Adapter.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. Mai 2012)

Wirst du denn nun Sleeves benutzen?


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> ich hab doch 2 cpu fan anschlüsse.. trotzdem ein y adapter?



Das ist aber ein 4pin und ein 3pin Anschluss, und optimalerweise solltest Du PWM-Lüfter an 4-pin Anschlüsse stecken.


----------



## eeasy (22. Mai 2012)

ich denke schon... kennt vllt wer nen netzteil, dass rote sleeves schon hat??


----------



## eeasy (22. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein 4pin und ein 3pin Anschluss, und optimalerweise solltest Du PWM-Lüfter an 4-pin Anschlüsse stecken.


 
wieso soll ich denn die lüfter nicht an die pumpe anschließen? an der pumpe könnte ich die leistung einstellen


----------



## Softy (22. Mai 2012)

Das kannst Du auch machen, wenn Du die Lüfter am Board anschließt, ist die Regelung feiner, und Du kannst selbst ein Lüfterprofil einstellen.


----------



## eeasy (22. Mai 2012)

update: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2201b911a667cd5d2f14453d5b399ead9a687e9ccfe60

beim netzteil bin ich mir noch ganz sicher.. das corsair geht bestimmt wieder auf 65€

würde so alles gut funktionieren??


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2012)

Die 1866MHz RAM kannst du dir sparen.
Was hältst du von den G-Skill?
8GB G.Skill RipJawsZ DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Quad Kit - Hardware, Notebooks
Davon kannst du dir 2 Kits kaufen und hast auch 16GB.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. Mai 2012)

Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen 1600MHz und 1866MHz, außer, dass bei den 1866MHz dein Geldbeutel leichter ist.


----------



## eeasy (22. Mai 2012)

wenn schon der corsair ram.. der sieht einfach besser aus & ich hab schon so vieles von corsair.. soll ja auch passen.. ;D


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. Mai 2012)

Dann aber bitte die hier 2x. 
8GB Corsair Vengeance Red DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Das dadurch gesparte Geld kannst du ja versaufen oder deiner Freundin eine Freude bereiten.


----------



## eeasy (22. Mai 2012)

beim 1600mhz muss ich nicht so'n xmp profil aktivieren oder?

versaufen & freundin?!?! taschentücher chips und red bull.... joke ;D


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> beim 1600mhz muss ich nicht so'n xmp profil aktivieren oder?


 
Ich glaube doch, aber das ist doch nicht schlimm - Schließlich musst du so oder so in's UEFI um alles abzuchecken und das Booten von Hard Disk auf Laufwerk stellen.



eeasy schrieb:


> versaufen & freundin?!?! taschentücher chips und red bull.... joke ;D



Lecker Chio Chips  Aber kein Red Bull, sondern Sexergy oder Burn - Das sind die besten!
Was du mit den Taschentüchern machen willst ist mir unklar (Sag ich jetzt einfach mal so )


----------



## eeasy (22. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Lecker Chio Chips  Aber kein Red Bull, sondern Sexergy oder Burn - Das sind die besten!
> Was du mit den Taschentüchern machen willst ist mir unklar (Sag ich jetzt einfach mal so )


 
die nase putzen, weil die chips so scharf sind.. was sonst ;D

sexergy is doch das eklige zeug mit kirschgeschmack oder?? burn hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. Mai 2012)

eeasy schrieb:


> sexergy is doch das eklige zeug mit kirschgeschmack oder?? burn hab ich noch nie gehört


 
Gibt es auch mit Kokosnuss, Limette oder Pfirsich - Aber Kirschen sind doch mega Lecker, dazu einen guten Vodka und Eiswürfel.

Burn ist reiner Energy, aber mit roter Farbgebung und einzigartigem ultra erfrischenden Geschmack. Kannst du dir aus Österreich bestellen, gibt es hier in Deutschland nicht direkt. 

Aber jetzt wieder On Topic, kannst mir ja gerne mal eine PN schreiben, dort können wir außerthematliches besprechen.


----------

